# Groomers in Birmingham area?



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good groomer in Birmingham /Lichfield area please?
If not has anyone groomed their poo with just scissors or do I really need clippers.I am so tempted just to take the scissors and go for it


----------

